
Quantum computing: time for venture capitalists to put chips on the table? - kujjwal
http://www.nea.com/blog/quantum-computing-time-for-venture-capitalists-to-put-chips-on-the-table?utm_medium=email&utm_campaign=email&utm_source=cb_daily
======
mchahn
IMHO, Moore's law could continue, but with a period of time where it is
interrupted. In other words some years where it is polynomial instead of
exponential and then it will return to moore's law. This is based on the idea
that there will be a time requirement to shift paradigms.

